# Stand bags



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

was wondering, who makes the best stand bag/carring bag. thinking of getting one for the season. any thoughts?

thanks for the help


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I just got a Titleist x87 stand bag and love it. It has so many pockets it's disgusting plus there are zipper pouches to hide the legs in when you ride in a cart. One big thing that I wanted was a putter slot which this bag also offers.

I have seen an adidas bag online that was pretty sharp, but I really could not tell you if it is practical.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I always liked this bag 2008 Ogio Edge Stand Bag. I like all the individual club dividers. I'm a picky golfer. all my clubs are in order and in there own slot.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Club Glove...period...end of discussion!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There is no best, but some are made to be cheap and others made of better materials which are costly. Some are made to be lightweight and some are basically cart bags with legs for the younger and stronger to carry. The point is, some stand bags are made to be minimal and some are made to carry as much as you can lift.

I suppose the truth is, you should go to the store and look for a design you like. Consider all the things you might carry in the bag and see if some pocket makes sense as to where you would like to conveniently find whatever it is you would stick in it. Pockets between the legs are useless and pockets that bulge out in the direction of your back when you are carrying the bag are uncomfortable. 

Stick a set of clubs in it and see how the straps feel to you. Stand it up and see if it tilts at an angle that is comfortable to you. (I had a nice stand bag that sat so low I practically had to bend over double to get a club out of it.) Needless to say, consider what you can afford. I am personally convinced the brand name on the side of many stand bags is a prime reason for a higher price than an identical bag without some club company's name on the side.

Some of the brands that aren't allied to club companies, but who manufacture the same bags in many cases are Club Glove, (somewhat high end), Datrek, Ogio and Sun Mountain.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I love my Datrek, if I were going to buy another bag it would be an Ogio for sure herd good things and many people wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm actully thinking on one of those 3 wheel carts now. I have a nice cart bag alreaDY and think this would be easier. what do you think. Anyone have one you would like to comment on. What brand is a good one to buy. 

thanks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A couple of my friends use pull carts with cart bags or staff bags. There's nothing to keep you from doing it if you are comfortable with it.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I have a really old Bag Boy cart. I like it when I don't feel like carring my stand bag. I would probably go with the Bag Boy brand.


----------

